# Vario Home - reason for change to steel burrs



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Hi

i am interested to know the reason people do this for brew coffee. With the arrival of my new grinder my vario will go to work and be used exclusively for brew coffee. Should i pay to change to steel burrs and why? If it is a question of grinding very coarse then i can adjust the burrs and make them grind a lot coarser... the reverse of what it did for the light roasts and espresso. thanks


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Ceramic burrs crush beans where steel burrs cut. Steel burrs give a more consistent grind at coarser settings than ceramic on the Vario. I swapped ceramic for steel burrs on a Vario using it exclusively for pour over - good results. Once swapped, don't expect steel burrs to grind well for espresso.

Best place to buy a set of Vario steel burrs is Baratza US. Much cheaper than UK sources even when factoring in postage.


----------



## Terranova (Feb 15, 2014)

Nod said:


> Hi
> 
> i am interested to know the reason people do this for brew coffee. With the arrival of my new grinder my vario will go to work and be used exclusively for brew coffee. Should i pay to change to steel burrs and why?


The burr set geometry for espresso is different to other brewing methods.

Espresso burrs will produce a so called "median" size, whereas burrs for other brewing methods are producing a more uniform size to target a max homogeneous particle size.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nod said:


> If it is a question of grinding very coarse then i can adjust the burrs and make them grind a lot coarser... the reverse of what it did for the light roasts and espresso. thanks


The Vario burrs would seem to do a decent very coarse grind...but it is very coarse. What brewed methods are you intending to use it for? For smaller pourover brews the steel burrs may be preferable.

https://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/VARIO-Graph.pdf


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

> The Vario burrs would seem to do a decent very coarse grind...but it is very coarse. What brewed methods are you intending to use it for? For smaller pourover brews the steel burrs may be preferable. https://www.baratza.com/wp-content/uploads/VARIO-Graph.pdf


Thanks - I have been using my vario for espresso but am now going to take it work for brew. I have an Aeropress and 2 kalita brewers - the wave pot (all glass) and the metal kalita cup brewer. I was using an old gaggia mdf grinder at work. I'm just trying to work out if it is worth changing them and thanks all for the tip about getting from the states.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Nod said:


> Thanks - I have been using my vario for espresso but am now going to take it work for brew. I have an Aeropress and 2 kalita brewers - the wave pot (all glass) and the metal kalita cup brewer. I was using an old gaggia mdf grinder at work. I'm just trying to work out if it is worth changing them and thanks all for the tip about getting from the states.


Every review I have read on the Vario says the ceramic burrs produce a muddy and unpleasant cup of brewed. The Steel burrs transform the Vario into a very good brewed grinder but eliminate its ability to do espresso and other fine grinds.


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks all - I'll get some ordered from the US


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Did the steel burr swap a few weeks ago on my vario - thoroughly recommended if you're serious about brewed methods. Tried it with French, espro, clever dripper, v60 and aeropress and the increase in flavour clarity is astounding, especially the v60.

Baratza service is ace too - burrs arrived within 5 days and no customs charge either. About £42 when all was added up.

As people point out though - it is appreciably noisier with the steel burrs in there.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2014)

Coarse: Keep that Steel!!!

Fine: Swap the sucker out for ceramic burrs baby!!!!

I saw many people in HB using ceramics in their Varios for espresso........

Burr material does influence performance in a "spectral margin"

Heheheh, Summing this thread up....

Never use a vario before but im always a OE PHAROS and Mazzer Mini kinda guy.........


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

So are the steel burrs a special shape for pour over, ie different to other burrs on other grinders that are designed for espresso?


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes the teeth look more defined than the ceramic ones, and most espresso burrs I've seen... They're made by Ditting so look like smaller versions of the ones on their shop grinders.


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

So works better for pour over than a mignon/mini or sj?


----------



## Plevis (Mar 6, 2013)

Definitely better than a Mignon!. (have 2 of them, so can vouch for that).

Don't know about mazzers but would be inclined to say yes, better then them as they're designed solely for espresso and this is designed solely for brewed so they're aiming for a different particle distribution intentionally.

The general consensus is that short of an EK, Tanzania, Guatemala, Santos or one of the big Dittings or Bunns (you get the picture - big grinders!), this is pretty damn good for brewed.


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2014)

Ditting Swiss?

Damn, Thats a burr made with swiss precision man.......

It does look more defined.......

Wonder how their conicals look like. atleast i saw a picture of their flat burr now


----------



## Orangertange (Jul 4, 2013)

Cheers

just thinking about trading in my sj, as I only really use it for pour over anyway



Plevis said:


> Definitely better than a Mignon!. (have 2 of them, so can vouch for that).
> 
> Don't know about mazzers but would be inclined to say yes, better then them as they're designed solely for espresso and this is designed solely for brewed so they're aiming for a different particle distribution intentionally.
> 
> The general consensus is that short of an EK, Tanzania, Guatemala, Santos or one of the big Dittings or Bunns (you get the picture - big grinders!), this is pretty damn good for brewed.


----------

